# Uncontacted Tribe Sighted In Amazon!



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

I found this really interesting. I rare to find a 'Tribe' of people in todays world that makes no contact with modern civilization.



CNN.com said:


> Researchers have produced aerial photos of jungle dwellers who they say are among the few remaining peoples on Earth who have had no contact with the outside world.
> 
> It is not known to which tribe the individuals photographed belong.
> 
> ...


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

This is amazing! Crazy how the are pointing their bow and arrows at the plane!


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

Some information on the tribe.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/7427417.stm#men


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

The world is a funny place. If these people were almost anywhere else in the world all these food aid organizations would be rushing in to 'help them' or 'save them'. Who are we to assume these people wouldn't like to enjoy some modern luxuries. I'm sure there are a few in that tribe who would like to kick the feet up and crack open a cold one instead of running around barefoot in the jungle getting bit by fireants. Who are we to decide their fate? Just a thought. I say we fly out there and party with 'em.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Now it will only be worse for them. Somebody will go in and most likely bring germs or disease from the outside world and likely lead to the demise of the tribe.
I say leave them alone, why bother them.


----------



## lnb (Nov 20, 2004)

Ditto, Orlando! 

Just think it may be the only place left on earth without someone blabbing on a cell phone ............ heaven!!


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I just wish people wouldn't treat them like they were an endangered species of animal. They are humans just like us. I don't think it would be good to make contact with them due to diseases, but contact will have to be made eventually. Someone is gonna accidentally stumble on them one day, then we will have to save them from all of the diseases that they have had no contact with for so long.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I think it would be naive to assume that just because they've been labeled "uncontacted" that they are completely clueless about the existence of an outside world. "Uncontacted" and "never contacted" are quite different.

My suspicion is that they represent a tribe with whom no regular or "scientific" contact has been made. I guarantee they have encounters with outsiders on a regular basis.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

guaiac_boy said:


> I think it would be naive to assume that just because they've been labeled "uncontacted" that they are completely clueless about the existence of an outside world. "Uncontacted" and "never contacted" are quite different.
> 
> My suspicion is that they represent a tribe with whom no regular or "scientific" contact has been made. I guarantee they have encounters with outsiders on a regular basis.


It's funny I was just thinking the same thing. If they haven't been contacted, how would one know if they've ever been contacted?


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

When I saw this it was pretty amazing.
I always want to live old school style, make your own fire finding your own food and stuff.
But my head was stuck on that one person.
What women that is black.... not brown but BLACK. Is that some Charcoal ashes? 
It looks real freaky and cool.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah, It's pretty crazy how they have painted their whole body. I wonder what they thought when they saw the plane flying around......


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Just now read the news on Yahoo the photographer came clean that it was all a hoax..........


Dang, next on the list are: bigfoots, yetis, lochness, aliens............lil green man wandering outside my yard with a box of lucky charms


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> Just now read the news on Yahoo the photographer came clean that it was all a hoax..........
> 
> Dang, next on the list are: bigfoots, yetis, lochness, aliens............lil green man wandering outside my yard with a box of lucky charms


It wasn't exactly a hoax. They are an uncontacted tribe - they've just been known about since 1910. Although, if they've been known about for that long, it's hard to imagine how they have remained uncontacted.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Nevermore said:


> It wasn't exactly a hoax. They are an uncontacted tribe - they've just been known about since 1910. Although, if they've been known about for that long, it's hard to imagine how they have remained uncontacted.


It was considered hoax in the sense that the photographer had this knowledge of the tribe's already-known existence in mind. Uncontacted should mean never before seen, meaning first time ever contact and meeting. This was not the case. He(photographer) also said he did this hoax to raise awareness of logging in the rainforest. Good intention but bad deed in my opinion.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

And now that group of people has a legend about a giant winged creature that roars like a million angry bees in its culture. The photographer's a moron! Not introducing diseases is all well and good, but people need to consider the 
cultural affects of outsiders' actions on these people as well. 

Gene Roddenberry was right. The Prime Directive is important!

Furthermore, to assume just because these people live without modern conveniences and technologies they live poorly or would want to live differently is absurd. They're in the middle of the richest ecosystem on the planet. Fruits, vegetables, and meat are everywhere for the taking and without a doubt they know just where to find everything they need. In fact, I'd wager their diet is healthier than most of ours.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Phil Edwards said:


> In fact, I'd wager their diet is healthier than most of ours.


You're probably right but you've never really lived until you've had a Baconator from Wendy's. Biggie sized of course.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

I saw this and all said an done I wish we over developing colonizers could just leave some thing alone.


----------

